

Programming and Minimalism - r11t
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/dahl-programming-minimalism

======
olliesaunders
One of the most interesting points he makes in this talk is about separating
out what Eric Evans might refer to as supporting generics (AFAIK) from the
applications to write into separate libraries and open-sourcing them.

To me that's almost certainly the way for truth and good but fails to
acknowledge that good libraries take a _really_ long time to write; ages. And
then you have all this issue over being unable to change published interfaces
because people rely on them now and dependency management etc. We need better
programming languages before I'd be comfortable advocating that advice.

------
olliesaunders
I watched this a while ago. I already practise a lot of what he says but I
know there are scores of programmers that don't. My programming improved
immensely when I really starting taking minimalism seriously in an extreme
way.

